# Valley pan



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Has anyone used the aftermarket rolled aluminum valley pan on your engine rebuilds? opinions?


----------



## GTO70455 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used a Butler aluminum Valley pan for one build, had two problems. The pan has no gasket lip and even with a good bead of Black sealant, one corner blew out twice. Also there is no baffle in the PCV bung and it will suck oil and blow it thru the intake.. I replaced it with a stock pan. BOP engineering has a great pan. It will even clear a roller cam..


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

I did and I like it just fine. When I first dropped it in place, it sat up real high in the middle, the long edges were sitting on the heads just below the intake ports, and I thought it was a lousy fit. But, I installed the two studs and just put a little pressure on it, then got a rubber hammer and started molding it to the right shape and in 5 minutes it fit perfect. I didn't just pound it in the middle, I worked the long edges down first tapping it a couple inches below each edge until it fell below the edge of the head, then worked the short edges until they were flat against the block. I then pulled it off and used black RTV sealant to seal it up. One other tip, I used a 90-degree PCV valve with my Edelbrock P4B manifold, it made it easier to get the hose out and holds the valve in place so it doesn't pop out.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

My Butler pan has the PVC baffle, so I guess they've upgraded that piece.


----------

